# Where do I go from here? Lake Livingston



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone have any tipss/directions for white bass or jug lining for cats fish from the map? Going on a week vacation and dragging my boat along. Any tips appreciated. I am not at all familiar with this area.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

You are in the middle of some really good white bass and catfish places. The five fingers ridge is directly north of the penwaugh slough and will hold catfish this time of year. There are some good spots for the whites on Indian Hills point and there is a hump in the mouth of the 2nd cove north east of the penwaugh slough, it is marked by a big stump on the edge of it. It always holds a few whites. The bite in the lake has been hit and miss for me but it should get better as the water clears more every day. My son caught a good mess of blues drifting jugs close to dove island yesterday. Hope this helps.Good luck


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Round Indian hills peninsula and head 270 degrees to the 190 roadbed. Follow it to the river channel, trolling jigging when you find them. The mid lake bite seems to be improving. Going tomorrow myself.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

What Mark said, the old 190 is a decent place to start. Once you ID the whites on your graph by catching, look for similar areas around the lake. The whites will generally hold over humps or ridges as that's a good corral point for them to bunch up forage fish. Watch the bird activity too, dead give-away...


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

As hot as it is I would troll for white bass. Get you some Jet Divers and troll Pet Spoons about 24"-36" behind them. Old 190 roadbed. 
Maybe catfish very early or late.


----------

